# Connecting a Kindle to college Wi-Fi...can it work?



## Flea0 (Nov 15, 2010)

hello, my dad just got himself a Kindle and I'm....trying it out for him  

what I wonder is whether I'll be able to browse while in university, which uses an EAP-TLS security system which requires installing a personal SSL certificate on the device which is going to access the network.
my friends have no problem doing this with their ipods and nokias, do the Kindle 3 and Kindle DX support this as well?

Thanks in advance!

EDIT: it also requires to set a proxy. I tried navigating to the page which lets you download the certificate but the kindle told me it can only download certain file extensions like txt and stuff..


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

It does not sound as though it will work - too complicated, and no way to put an SSL certificate on the device.  I don't think it works with proxies, either.


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

Check with the IT Dept. at the university.  Often times they will know how to connect it or point you to a hotspot that is less complex.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Can't do it from the GUI. It *is* doable wth a rooted Kindle, though, if you know your way around wpa_supplicant. (there's a few threads about this over on the MR Kindle Dev forum).


----------

